# pictures of my carnevil party!



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)

I'll post more throughout the day, I have sooo many but I need to clean my house up a bit first


----------



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

everything looks great!! & you're gorgeous!!


----------



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)

Aww thank you that's so sweet of you to say! I figured I would try to fit the theme


----------



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)

my deep fryer party favors 






duck pond game






gold fish in a bag soaps i made for the goldfish toss


----------



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)

funhouse mirror


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

U did a great job, looks like a lot of fun


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Fantastic job done with your theme.


----------



## Harliquinn (Jul 12, 2013)

Looks great! I really like the high wire skeleton!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Great job on this theme rachele!! Everything looks great and you're makeup is adorable!


----------



## Scarecrow75 (Oct 15, 2015)

Terrific job. It's a lot of work setting up but as long as the end result is not just your guests having fun but you and your family enjoying all the hard work, then its worth it. Might have the carnival theme next year. Seems like there is a lot of potential in this theme for games and good times.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks fantastic, love your photo booth too!!


----------



## Hauntings by Design (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks greats, carnival themes are my favorites.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

outstanding!! great job!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Everything looks wonderful! I also really like the tightwire skelly! Makes me wish I had tall ceilings! 
I'm also taken with the goldfish soap - what a neat idea! And I bet your guests loved the fryer favors! Nicely done!


----------



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)

Thank you!! It was such a fun theme bc it can be so interactive with the sideshow and games!


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

I, too, like the skeleton tightrope walker. Will file that idea for a future demented circus.


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Loving the fact that it is Kid Friendly. Even though I bet people were still wondering when the big clown with the hammer was going to appear around the corner!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Nicely done! What was your inside lighting like during the party?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Both you and your theme are just adorable!


----------



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)

Thank you!! You are so sweet


----------



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)

We had several uplighting spot lights on our main props as well as flashing multi colored lights and strobe lights in some areas


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

We are doing this theme next year. I love your pictures and you gave me an idea for what to do with a clown head I had.


----------



## Flynn Manor (May 17, 2009)

NIce job, and I agree, you're smoking hot!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Slowly making my way through the forum checking out people's parties and yards and just came back to yours today. You did one great looking carnevil party and loved your clown makeup. You looked super! Enjoyed your props, very creative. So how did you get your tightrope skeleton act mounted?? I'd really love to know how you mounted the "wire" and then the "tightrope walker". Is he suspended from your ceiling...which looks really high up there so wondering how you got up there if he's hanging. LOL. 

Also wanted to ask, did you rent the hot dog machine? I know a lot of these things are available to rent for parties (don't usually think along those lines). The size is nice for large groups of people and certainly gives people the opportunity to grab a "hot" hot dog when they were hungry. Like the idea a lot. I've considered mini-dogs kept warm in a water bath in a crockpot as some sort of carnival food bite. I kind of like the "roasted" version better


----------



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)

Thank you! We did rent the hot dog machine, I just liked the look of it better than a bunch of hot dogs in a crockpot, it really added to the theme on the food table! My husband used shelving brackets on each side and tied a thick wire attached to both of them. The skeleton was attached by a super thin fishing line from the ceiling so it wasn't visible really at all. He got the arms to hold the balancing beams just by using hot glue!


----------



## darksnowflakeelsa (Jan 1, 2016)

so cool and awesome i like it


----------

